# Strip built Top Bar Hive.



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

That's purty. Of course a swarm of bees will now come into your yard, fly right past, and move into an upside down spackle bucket ten feet away.
Bill


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice job. Building a top bar hive can be a lot of fun.

Thanks for posting the images.

Adam


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats so nice I wouldn't want to put it outside in the weather!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a bunch of strips that have been bead and coved, isn't that what it's called? I just call it tongue and grooved. I bought it after I took a cedar strip kayak class years ago. I had thought about making a TBH from it, too, so it's cool to see that you actually did. Did you fiberglass the hive like you probably wood have the boat? I figure that would weather proof the heck out of it..........


----------



## keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

Very Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

That is sure nice and I think it would be fun to have full of bees. I have a driftboat that I built using same methods and its outside about 6 months out of the year. I have to revarnish every other year to keep it looking nice. Will you just let it age or try to refinish?

Mike


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

BUZZ and miller, Put one coat of fiber and three coats of glass with five coats of spar varnish. Hives in fairly shady area so I hope I can revarnish every other year top only. Have some good pictures of frames but BIG problem loading anything. Didn't use the bead and cove just plain down on edge of strip. Lot easier and less crack visible on short cruves.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool hive. I'll be interested to see how those frames work out.

Best,
Matt


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Really neat!

Regards - Dennis


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Those frame may come in handy for the honey combs on a warm day thats for sure. 



Mike


----------



## HopkinBees (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey that's a great looking hive and I like the top bars too. Looking ahead when you get bees to occupy the hive if they decide to attach their comb to the sides you may have to figure out a good tool to cut that comb lose.

Marlon


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

beeutiful work


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Can we see it open?


----------



## AndrewGWU (Feb 3, 2012)

Very pretty... almost too pretty to sit out in the yard.


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

Hopkin, They shouldn't any more that with a lang, but if they do i'll remove the follower board and cut and move each one in turn as with any top bar.


----------



## mrjackcoleman (Dec 30, 2011)

Very, very nice. I can't wait to see it filled with comb. Keep us posted.


----------



## LaReine (Feb 9, 2012)

That's what's so great about TBHs. You can be as creative as you want or as minimalist as you want. And you can use up materials you have lying around the shop. (Not so, Langstroth hives) You know how people who build birdhouses sometimes go over-the-top with their designs--Victorian homes, log cabins, etc? I can see where this TBH building thing might head... fun!


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

Put in package April 6 and they are building rapidly. Very good cone building will take pictures asap. No cross comb at all.


----------



## SeanStuart (Feb 25, 2012)

beautiful woodwork, Are you concerned that the bees will build above the bars?


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't get above the bars on TBH. For brood area bar to bar and spacers in rest of hive.


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

wow that top bar is so awesome great work!! i got my first swarm this week on a 7 bar noc , and i still have not decide what type of top bar to make you guys make it so hard for me with your great ideas ,lol , hard to pick which one to make


----------

